# hills prescription dirt i/d canned gastrointestinal health



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jerry Lee has been prescribed this for as long as needed until his tummy issues improve. She started him off with 2 days worth and I will stop in if I need more. I didn't get to ask but does this food help cure diarrhea or is it just a bland diet with more nutrients than the boiled chicken and rice?

I did add some of his dry to the canned food as well and when we went out to poop after dinner I noticed it was already improving(don't know if an hour after eating is enough time to work or not,lol) it was still runny but not watery.

I never had to feed prescription food before so just didn't know what it was about.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

When a dog has diarrhea you fast it...for a day, make broth on 2nd day, and add in chicken and veg that was stewed to make broth...use rice water, but not rice...Gives the body a chance to rest...clearing out toxins that are upsetting it.

Not sure about puppy digestion (or if this is a puppy), but dogs don't digest for 8-10 hrs. unlike humans who start digesting in 1-2 hrs.

If you have to continue on a "hill's" diet for diarrhea, then you have a more major issue going on then a simple gastro upset.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

It is for diarrhea and it contains a large amt of rice and is supposedly very easy to digest, yes its bland. We have used it for many years at the vet hosp I worked at.


I have seen it work great and I have seen it fail. But, it won't harm your pup. I would not like to see a puppy on it long term though as it isn't formulated nutritionally for a growing dog.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> When a dog has diarrhea you fast it...for a day, make broth on 2nd day, and add in chicken and veg that was stewed to make broth...use rice water, but not rice...Gives the body a chance to rest...clearing out toxins that are upsetting it.
> 
> Not sure about puppy digestion (or if this is a puppy), but dogs don't digest for 8-10 hrs. unlike humans who start digesting in 1-2 hrs.
> 
> If you have to continue on a "hill's" diet for diarrhea, then you have a more major issue going on then a simple gastro upset.


We have already done that jerry has been on chicken for 4 days now with no results  . Yes jerry is our almost 9 week old puppy.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

TaZoR said:


> It is for diarrhea and it contains a large amt of rice and is supposedly very easy to digest, yes its bland. We have used it for many years at the vet hosp I worked at.
> 
> 
> I have seen it work great and I have seen it fail. But, it won't harm your pup. I would not like to see a puppy on it long term though as it isn't formulated nutritionally for a growing dog.


Actually now it is for pups the can says. He eats 2 cans a day but I throw a handful of kibble in and mix it around.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a review..
Hill's Prescription Diet I/D Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

TaZoR said:


> This is a review..
> Hill's Prescription Diet I/D Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


LOL I was afraid to look. Was waiting to see a negative star rating. Guess we'll just hope for the best...


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I think its a good idea to mix dry in it if its still effective.  Just start using less and less canned slowly.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Honestly, feeding that food will do more harm than good. Do the boiled chicken and double boiled rice. Gah, Hills is awful!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Feeding I/D will not do more harm than good. Prescription diets can be life savers and if they work, don't rock the boat. 

I/D is a very bland diet that is a nutritionally balanced one. For short term problems, you could try the home version of well cooked mushy rice and cooked and drained chicken/burger/or turkey. If it works and you want to do the cooking, nothing wrong with the home version either for the short term.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Honestly, feeding that food will do more harm than good. Do the boiled chicken and double boiled rice. Gah, Hills is awful!


He has been on that for 4 days now with no change. Vet said he needs food that offers him more nutrition. Hopefully he can go back to his regular food soon. I don't like science diet either but I also trust my vet.

I hope it works but so far no change so looks like he will probably need me to pick up some more. He is still extremely active, drinking and eating and just busy doing puppy things.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Is the puppy free of all parasites? Giariada and coccidia???? 

I am not a big fan of the normal diet Hills stuff - but the specialty diets for both canine and felines are absolutely OK as prescribed!! I have 20 year old Bengal cat in renal failure (for over a year!) who eats a combo of KD and ID plus dry KD and gets fluids subq.....the prescription diets ARE good for specific needs!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Feeding I/D will not do more harm than good. Prescription diets can be life savers and if they work, don't rock the boat.
> 
> I/D is a very bland diet that is a nutritionally balanced one. For short term problems, you could try the home version of well cooked mushy rice and cooked and drained chicken/burger/or turkey. If it works and you want to do the cooking, nothing wrong with the home version either for the short term.



Agreed. At this point, you need to get nutrition into your puppy. Once his system is straightened out, then look at changing.

I used ID for years with my cat. The only other thing he can eat without explosive diarrhea is RAW, which he is now on. No idea what is in the foods or supplements that he can't handle but I/D was the only commercial kibble he could eat.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The prescription diets are formulated for specific things. And work. For diarrhea, I like to use green tripe, only. As the stool becomes more formed, add kibble (or what ever you are planning to feed). It will not harm him to be treated for coccidia or giardia even if fecal comes back negative. A treatment with Albon is all that is needed. These things do not always show up in fecal tests.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Add a digestive enzyme...if it is not a parasite or disease then your pup is having trouble with the break down of food...The mouth produces amylese type enzyme that starts to work on starches, then the stomach acids and enzymes (lipase enzyme - for fat) break food down further, the liver (bile acids) and pancreas release protease to hydrolize protein...Fat is the hardest to digest, but the puppy needs fat (and protein) for development....Enzymes will break down the food particles so the small intestine can better assimilate.

Try it, won't hurt. It's a practical and natural to the body, unlike anti-diarrhea drugs...

Also the rice is not natural to body and he is rejecting it


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well something is working because Jerry Lee had a bad morning...think explosive diarrhea before breakfast, to the point I almost rushed him back to the vet. He didn't poop the rest of the day after that and just went out and pooped now and it was so much better, not diarrhea at all anymore and a fair bit better than a cow patty...I know gross but for me I was THRILLED! My baby boy is getting better!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

How does that stuff work for stomach problems? I ask because it seems to have a decent amount of corn in it which I would think would make stomach problems worse...I've seen dogs do well on it (as far as fixing stomach problems) and I've seen others where it didn't. Was just curious.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> How does that stuff work for stomach problems? I ask because it seems to have a decent amount of corn in it which I would think would make stomach problems worse...I've seen dogs do well on it (as far as fixing stomach problems) and I've seen others where it didn't. Was just curious.


I am not sure, which is why I started the thread. Jerry Lee was prescribed it seeing as he is a puppy and the vet said he needed something more nutritious than the chicken and rice we had been feeding him. I started feeding him the canned last night and now a little over 24 hours later his poop was way better. Maybe it was a fluke, maybe it will get bad again but we can only hope it improves. Since we got him Friday he went from cow patty poop Friday afternoon to pooping pure water by Friday evening. Went to vets Saturday and was put on bland chicken and rice. Tuesday he was still sick so went back in and was put on the prescription canned. I also mix some of his dry food in(kirkland puppy) which the vet said feed him pure canned i/d but jerry likes a little crunch to his meal.

I don't know how it works but it worked for our baby and I will be sure to keep some on hand, incase this happens again!.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's a very bland and very digestible food, so it's fairly soothing to the system while still providing complete nutrition for your dog.


----------

